# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  duszności nasilające nocą

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,bardzo proszę o pomoc.
Mój mąż ma silne duszności nasilające się nocą,w nocy prawie w ogóle nie śpi,wymusiłam na nim pójście do  lekarza tylko ,że popołudniu po pracy no i poszedł,tylko,że przyjmował inny lekarz niż jego rodzinny,przepisał mu następujące leki : unidox 100mg,tabletki oraz euphyllin 200mg, z diagnozą ,ze mąż ma bakteryjne zapalenie gardła.Wszystko byłoby dobrze tylko ,że te lekarstwa nic nie zadziałały brak poprawy.Zaczęliśmy z mężem się zastanawiać i szukać innych przyczyn,mąż stwierdził,że to alergia na królika,którego mamy od 6 tyg.już na samym początku pojawił się katar i kichanie a teraz od prawie 3ech tyg. te straszne duszności,które jak mąż stwierdził nasilają się w naszym mieszkaniu a szczególnie nocą,twierdzi,że na powietrzu ,nawet w pracy czuje się lepiej. Proszę mi pomóc czy to na pewno od królika? mamy od dawna chomiki i nic podobnego się nie działo,dzieci nasze nie mają żadnego uczulenia.Czy w tej sytuacji lekarz rodzinny może wypisać skierowanie do  alergolog a na testy  na sierść zwierząt?czy mąż musi prywatnie robić?.proszę o pomoc,ponieważ bardzo się martwię o męża  zdrowie a jednocześnie nie chcę pozbawić dzieci królika ,którego kochają?..

----------


## Krzysztof

Opisane objawy oczywiście mogą mieć podłoże alergiczne, ale warto zwrócić uwagę, że fakt nasilania się duszności nocą powinien skłaniać ku poszukiwanie sercowej przyczyny dolegliwości. Jeśli duszność nie rozpoczęła się nagle, a nasila się od pewnego czasu stopniowo oraz pojawia się w pozycji leżącej, może być związana z niewydolnością serca. Jesli jednak poza dusznością mąż nie ma innych problemów a problem pojawił się nagle - przyczyną może być uczulenie lub infekcja. Jeśli antybiotyk nie pomaga - być może konieczna jest kuracja innym lub diagnostyka w kierunku alergii. Lekarz rodzinny, jeśli uzna to za stosowne, może dać skierowanie do  alergolog a, który zadecyduje co robić. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź,te duszności pojawiły się nagle,od niedawna a wcześniejsze objawy alergiczne to kichanie i katar zaraz jak tylko królik pojawił się w domu,nie zwracałam na to uwagi ponieważ myślałam że to zwykłe kichanie (jakieś przeziębienie).Z tego co ja zaobserwowałam to te duszności są podobne jak przy astmie :nie może złapać pełnego oddechu śwista i gwizda przy tym jemu.(niby płuca i oskrzela są czyste,lekarz stwierdził)i powiedział,że coś się zwęża i zatyka drogi oddechowe w gardle powodując duszność.Wiem,że powinien udać się do swojego lekarza ,żeby on zdiagnozował,ale mąż rano pracuje,więc trzeba będzie poczekać do czwartku popołudnia,tylko ja myślę,że to za późno, że nie można czekać tak długo,tylko mój mąż jest uparciuchem nie chodzi po lekarzach,ja go zmusiłam wtedy to poszedł,i mi wypomina ,ze i tak mu nic nie pomógł lekarz bo leki nie zadziałały.Wiec zaczynam działać dzisiaj daję do przechowania królika do koleżanki i porządnie wysprzątam mieszkanie w celu pozbycia się ewentualnych alergenów.zobaczymy czy będzie poprawa.Tutaj pojawia się moje kolejne pytanie,jeżeli to będzie przez przebywanie z królikiem to gdy go nie będzie to kiedy nastąpi poprawa :czy to będzie stopniowo się poprawiać czy nagle przejdą te duszności ,bo chciałabym mieć pewność czy to królik czy nie.ile dni poczekać ...????.dziękuję za pomoc.pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Nie ma prostej odpowiedzi na to pytanie - zasadniczo, jeśli objawy są wywołane obecnością królika powinny ustąpić po usunięciu go z mieszkania, jednak warto mieć na uwadze, że alergizujące elementy sierści mogą pozostać w nim przez wiele dni, stąd konieczne jest dokładne posprzątanie mieszkania. Doraźnie można spróbować zastosować leki przeciwalergiczne dostępne bez recepty i wapno. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiscie te dusznosci spowodowane sa przez krolika,moj maz ma tak samo doslownie dusi sie w nocy! a w dzien nic mu nie jest byl u lekarza porobil wszystkie badania i jest zdrowy jak ryba...wynioslam krolika z pokoju jak reka odjal nawet nie zakaszlal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Opisane objawy oczywiście mogą mieć podłoże alergiczne, ale warto zwrócić uwagę, że fakt nasilania się duszności nocą powinien skłaniać ku poszukiwanie sercowej przyczyny dolegliwości. Jeśli duszność nie rozpoczęła się nagle, a nasila się od pewnego czasu stopniowo oraz pojawia się w pozycji leżącej, może być związana z niewydolnością serca. Jesli jednak poza dusznością mąż nie ma innych problemów a problem pojawił się nagle - przyczyną może być uczulenie lub infekcja. Jeśli antybiotyk nie pomaga - być może konieczna jest kuracja innym lub diagnostyka w kierunku alergii. Lekarz rodzinny, jeśli uzna to za stosowne, może dać skierowanie do  alergolog a, który zadecyduje co robić. Pozdrawiam



Niekoniecznie sercowej. duszność nocna to także potencjalny objaw astmy spoczynkowej

----------

